# Aramaic: That's a very good question.



## S1234

Hi everyone

How would you say

That's a very good question.

In Biblical Aramaic?

Thanks


----------



## Ali Smith

דָּךְ שְׁאֵלָה טָבָה טָב

The last word means "very".


----------



## JAN SHAR

I think that in the Bible שְׁאֵלָה is always used to mean "request", never "question". And isn't the word for "very" שגיא?


----------



## Ali Smith

Both שגיא and טָב mean "very".


----------



## zj73

I think only שגיא is used in Biblical Aramaic. In Syriac it's טָב.


----------



## Ali Smith

Yes, I think you're right. You never come across טָב being used to mean "very" in Biblical Aramaic. In Targumic Aramaic, however, you do encounter

תרגום כתובים משלי י"ז:י'
עָלָא בַּעֲתָא בְמַן דְמִתְבַּיִן טָב מִן דִלְמֶמְחֵי לְסַכְלָא מְאָה חוּטְרִין.

which corresponds to

משלי י"ז
(י) תֵּ֣חַת גְּעָרָ֣ה בְמֵבִ֑ין מֵהַכּ֖וֹת כְּסִ֣יל מֵאָֽה׃

Anyway, since S1234's question was about BA, I should change my answer to

דָּךְ שְׁאֵלָה טָבָה שַׂגִּיא


----------

